# Music Suggestion - NIN Ghosts I...



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, 

I'm not a huge Trent Reznor or Nine Inch Nails fan... but I'm a sucker for free music in the form of a legal download from the artist...

So when his latest effort cam out - I went and downloaded it. Today I'm trapped in front of a computer all day with a project - so I thought I'd listen to it on iTunes.

Lo and Behold - about 2 times through it and it dawned on me - it's a great track for a haunted house or cemetery...

So go to the site and see if you can still download it... Ghost I is the specific album - but I think you can download more...

Edw


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I went to his site and listened to the free downloads. I am a fan but I don't think I could listen to most of that stuff.
3 Ghost?? sounded like a good haunt track. I tried to get the link but it didn't work for me. Go figure.


----------

